# 'Canadian Forces members are strained almost to the breaking point,' says Ombudsman



## RackMaster (Dec 17, 2008)

The only thing that surprises me with this report is how long it's taken for it to come to out.  We've known about it for a long time, it's just that the numbers keep increasing...  



> *Too many stressed soldiers slipping through cracks: report*
> 
> *'Canadian Forces members are strained almost to the breaking point,' says military ombudsman*
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2008)

That needs to be rectified now.
Problem is govts think this kind of issue is seperate from the Military, it should be treated as an essensual part of the Military, e.g. you don't go to war without bullets, you don't go to war without proper medical care. :2c:


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 17, 2008)

I know they are working on it but there is a serious lack of mental health practitioners across Canada.  Add in the fact that the bases that are in serious need are not exactly prime living areas, it's really hard to attract qualified individuals.  Leaving a good private practise for lower paying gov't work probably isn't high on their aspirations in life.


----------

